# Dubai employment visa rejected



## alia84 (May 2, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I am a British national and currently working as a Marketing Manager for a reputable global construction company. I have been given the opportunity to work in Dubai (for the same company) which I have excepted and to start the visa process I sent my attested UK degree certificate. Last week my work permit was approved by the ministry of labour but security 
clearance was rejected today without any reason. 

I have travelled to UAE several times for work, have a clean record in the UK and have travelled frequently to other countries without any issues. I was born and raised in the UK and my parents have been in the UK for over 40 years – their place of birth is Iran and my employer seems to think that this may be the reason as to why it was rejected.

I am really concerned as I have put everything in place for the move to Dubai – Handed my noticed for the property I am renting and packed most of my belongings. My employer stated that they will try again and requested I send them a copy of my British birth certificate and a copy of my parents British passports.

Has this happened to anyone before or could any provide some hope that everything would be ok. I would be grateful for any input. 

Many thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

At the moment your Iranian background is going to be a problem..

Not a lot you can do about that.


----------



## bundesrepublik (Aug 28, 2014)

My condition is very much like yours ( in fact i was born in Iran) . Its not only because of that, its sometimes because how it was applied for the visa. They dont tell you why it was rejected, if there is something missing they just reject the application.


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

It might also be related to your job, since you mentioned you have travelled frequently. Maybe you have been for too many days per year to the wrong countries and hence they placed the security concerns?


----------



## alia84 (May 2, 2013)

bundesrepublik said:


> My condition is very much like yours ( in fact i was born in Iran) . Its not only because of that, its sometimes because how it was applied for the visa. They dont tell you why it was rejected, if there is something missing they just reject the application.


Thats a good point, I am assuming it is because of my Iranian background, so will ask to see the application before it is resubmitted.
Not holding my breath, as I have yet to read anyone get a visa once they havebeen rejected.


----------



## alia84 (May 2, 2013)

despaired said:


> It might also be related to your job, since you mentioned you have travelled frequently. Maybe you have been for too many days per year to the wrong countries and hence they placed the security concerns?


I don't think this is the case as I had only submitted a copy of my passport (the picture part) so the wouldn't know which countries ive visited.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

alia84 said:


> I don't think this is the case as I had only submitted a copy of my passport (the picture part) so the wouldn't know which countries ive visited.


If you submitted your passport details for security checking - they certainly can have your passport and travel history to see where you've been.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Occams Razor - don;t try and overthink things. The simplest answer is most often the correct one.

Iranian background folks .......... plenty of cases here of people being refused due to parentage from counties quite hostile to the UAE.


----------



## alia84 (May 2, 2013)

Thought I would give an update on my situation. The company I work for reapplied for my visa but this time they provided my UK birth certificate and copies of my parents British passports in person to the embassy.

After nearly two weeks of the application being submitted (which apparently is unusual to take so long for a decision), I got the unfortunate new that it was rejected again.

There was nothing more I could of done. Just frustrated that no reason was provided for the rejection. I wont be reapplying again until 6 months down the line.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

alia84 said:


> Thought I would give an update on my situation. The company I work for reapplied for my visa but this time they provided my UK birth certificate and copies of my parents British passports in person to the embassy.
> 
> After nearly two weeks of the application being submitted (which apparently is unusual to take so long for a decision), I got the unfortunate new that it was rejected again.
> 
> There was nothing more I could of done. Just frustrated that no reason was provided for the rejection. I wont be reapplying again until 6 months down the line.


Hi,
Honestly I would not bother - decision is unlikely to change now that you are well and truly in the system.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Kamran Armin (Sep 16, 2016)

bundesrepublik said:


> My condition is very much like yours ( in fact i was born in Iran) . Its not only because of that, its sometimes because how it was applied for the visa. They dont tell you why it was rejected, if there is something missing they just reject the application.


Hi;
I see you are/were in a situation much similar to the unfortunate position I am now stuck in.
Can you let me know if there's been any progress?
If you've managed to fix the "problem" could you share with me how?

Much appreciated,
Kamran


----------

